# Decking for Eddie



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I had the day off and Eddie burger needed a deckhand. He and I ran together a lot years ago but now I only go with him if his regular deckhand is off and I have a day open. We left the dock before sunrise and were already on the river before the sun popped up. Massive storms were to the west and south so we skirted them and went south east. 










We knew the water was dirty all over so we targeted a rig over 55 miles out. Once there we made bait. That in itself was a difficult task but we managed enough. The tuna were there but not biting. We went further out to another rig. Same thing. Our third rig even further away was a bit better. We fished it hard and only found 2 yellowfin in the still dirty water. One of which was short and had to go back. 

Time was ticking away and we only had a tiny tuna chilling. We heard a boat talking about a weed line. It was 15 miles away. Off we went. Once there we had a classic weed line and our first glimpse of blue water. There was nothing at the spot we hit the line so we set up a troll. It took a while to find them but when we did it was game on!










From there on we proceeded to get the boat very bloody. Nice to have a good wash down pump. Dorado are extremely bloody fish and splatter blood in every corned of the boat and all over us.










With a box full of fish we headed in. 










On the way in we had to dodge some of the storms. They were still massive late in the afternoon but the lightning eased up. At the dock I had the fish cleaning job. Eddie's hand is still messed up so he could not jump in with a knife. The crab man jumped in and helped me which cut the cleaning time in half.









Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

This the year of the Dorado for Venice. Never seen so many over there and so few here.


----------

